# Warmbag



## hogman3 (Jul 2, 2011)

Anybody got one or heard anything about them? It would not be used for around here -GA.


----------



## Slingblade (Jul 2, 2011)

Never used one, but I have used a sleeping bag the same way...worked pretty good.


----------

